
Combine clean architecture with entity-component-system - randle_mcmurphy
My idea is to separate my code into data, domain, and presentation layers and use entity-component-system only in presentation layer. So data and domain layers will follow DDD principles and will mostly deal with reading&#x2F;writing data. And in presentation layer, the domain models will be converted to components and systems.<p>Did anyone try it? Looking for opinions&#x2F;tips&#x2F;examples.
======
daleholborow
What's the system? Do the absolute bare minimum required for success, and if
you don't need the additional overhead, avoid it. Find Jimmy bogard on
vertical slice architecture in YouTube for some good talk on pragmatic ,
simple designs winning over theoretically sound but heavy and unnecessary
architectures, well worth a look

